# Whats a good crow call?



## WingedShooter7

Title i have no idea about crows i just want to get a easy call to learn and that sounds have way decent so i can maybe go out with my buddies and blast some crows.


----------



## John M

well stop by your local walmart, if its in an area with heavy hunting, you will find it, if its in the city , they dont have no good sporting goods, and you will probaly have to order the call or locate a bass pro shop, and how you use the call , the way i do is i say the word "fuu" into it 3 times and wait for the crow to respond, and keep repeating the process until he locates you


----------



## WingedShooter7

cabelas has them i think....


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Go to Crow Busters! They sell the best crow calls on the market; Mincey crow calls and Gibson crow calls.

Just click onto the Crow Buster store called CrowMart! www.crowbusters.com


----------



## WingedShooter7

oh yeah and another thing my dad says you cant actually call crows in is this true? or are crow calls just for turkey locating?


----------



## John M

it is for both, i use mine and about 10 crows fly over my head, and if you blow straight up sometimes they will land in a tree and BAM thats where i get em with the .22


----------



## WingedShooter7

how high are they when they fly over? like in shot gun range?


----------



## John M

Yes they are, not any higher up in the sky then a young pine tree is


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Turkey locator calls are the worst calls imaginable if your serious about crow hunting. Mincey, Gibson and Mallardtone are the best crow calls you can lay your hands on.

In regard to the fella who said his dad believes you can't call crows aught to watch "The Art of Crow Hunting" DVD where 551 crows get called in and shot in only one afternoon! One shooter!

You can buy the above calls plus the DVD I mentioned at the CrowMart store over at www.crowbusters.com Man would that make a great Christmas present!


----------



## WingedShooter7

lol alright!


----------



## Gohon

I thought Mallardtone was no longer in production?


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Gohon,
Mallardtone is out of business but you can still get them on e-bay. I think the Jack Mincey crow calls are as good as the old Mallartones, they also look better.

Bob A.


----------

